# my 9 x 19 man place



## itowbig (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bretk (May 25, 2008)

Very Nice! ;D

-Bret


----------



## BobWarfield (May 25, 2008)

Looks like all the comforts are there!

BW


----------



## rake60 (May 25, 2008)

Looks good 

Time to make chips!


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 26, 2008)

Hope you don't mind, I edited your post to insert the img tags so I don't have to click the links 

Anyway, nice looking spot you got there!

Eric


----------



## itowbig (May 26, 2008)

no i dont mind at all. what ever you got to do is fine with me.
wish i had a radio in there. ive been chipping away just dont have much to show .
im still very new to this. but im learning everyday. got three motors done one dont work so caned it the other two work pretty good will show them soon.


----------

